# A couple of new additions in my life and workshop



## Blogwitch (May 2, 2015)

After the demise of my old dog Bandit before Christmas. Many of you will  recognise him when in my shop with me and from my avatar. I have decided  to get a replacement for him.
  He is only 3 weeks old yet, so another couple of weeks before he can  start to be trained (you start very young with Jack Russells otherwise  they will forever want to be the alpha).
  His full name is Red "Gunner" Moore, Gunner to his mates. My dogs are  usually named after people who were outside the law, the death of  gunner Moore was responsible for the demise of the famous pirate Captain  Kidd, after Kidd hit him around the head with a steel banded bucket,  from which he died the next day, and so was prosecuted for Gunners  murder.
  I had one of the very first chocolate brown JR's in the 1970's, Red  Gunner is part of the offshoot from that strain from around Shropshire,  and still has that choccy brown gene in him (notice brown nose). This is  my first choccy JR, Rocky, picture taken in 1982.









  Here is the little man himself, when fully grown, he will stand a massive 8" at the withers.








  And with his mum, Millie, his father is the famous (within JR circles) choccy brown 'Dennis' from Much Wenlock.







  Now a bit about engineering.

I have just purchased one of these units, and it does a fantastic job.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/End-Mill-Re-Sharpening-Module

Even though it looks grossly expensive, you would only need to resharpen 400 cutters and it would have paid for itself. Besides that, the quoted resharpening time from start to finish of about 3 minutes is way out, I did it in half that time, but I did have a play with one a few weeks before, so knew exactly what to do when mine turned up.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 2, 2015)

congrats John may they both serve you well. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (May 2, 2015)

A have a soft spot for little dogs. My current boy is a Jack Russell, Papillon cross. So he's a bit 'girly' looking but a smart, loyal and (he thinks) vicious animal. I'll see if I can dig up a photo.

I like the sound of that sharpener but I'm not sure I'll ever even buy 400 cutters so it's a bit pricey for me. Kind of reminds me of the Apollo lunar landers as well. If I did get one I'd set it up in my shed and see if people could guess what is was.

Edit : Here is the boy. Coincidentally, even though not named after the one in your avatar, his name is Gromit, although I suspect he calls himself something like "Gromit the destroyer of cats and fearless defender of the mailbox".


----------



## GailInNM (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations on both additions John.
A shop without a shop dog can be a lonely place.
Here is a snapshot of me with my shop dog, Coot, taken a few days ago.
Just two old Coots taking a break.
Gail in NM


----------



## Blogwitch (May 2, 2015)

After Bandit, my old dog, died, the 4 year old teacup Jack Russell I had went a little 'funny', searching for his best friend, night and day.
A few piccies of TURPIN





















So I had to find a new home for him where he would settle.
I found a young couple who had a small dairy farm and two young children.
The lady kept in contact with me and said that Turpin had settled in great and the kids love him, and he runs around the farm as though he owns the place, just what he needed to take his mind off Bandit.

Gail,
It just wasn't in my shop that I needed companionship. When my wife became ill, Bandit wouldn't leave her side for the four years she was having treatment, so Turpin took over in my shop after a while. After my wife passed away three years ago, my two little dogs were the only real company I had during the day, and they kept me sane, as I had something to love and look after. They weren't pets, but 'mates'.

Cogsy,
I could most probably have a root about my shop and come up with about 100 cutters that need sharpening. Even if they have chipped noses and up the flutes a little, you can grind them back to square end and this little machine will make them new again.
I am sure that once the word gets around, whenever my mates come to visit, they will have at least a couple of cutters that need a 'tickle' up in their pockets.
I am at a stage in my life now that money has no real meaning to me, but enjoyment does. So if I can buy a little machine like this to keep myself and my friends happy, then I will do.
I am also looking to get myself a new small surface grinder, my old one (7" x 4") just can't give me the coverage I require, but at this time, there are none in the country, but it looks like a good friend may be able to import one for me, directly from the factory.

http://www.warco.co.uk/surface-grinders/66-surface-grinder.html


John


----------



## Swifty (May 3, 2015)

Hi john, nice surface grinder, the ones we had at work all had the table slide handle on the left, after too many years using them, it would take me a bit of getting use to working with the other hand. The ones we had were made in Australia, Repco Power brand, great grinders, I should have kept one when I retired.

The cutter sharpener looks amazing, I'm just intrigued as to what the pocket on the left hand side is used for. The web page shows what the other 3 pockets are for, but not the last one.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 3, 2015)

Paul,
The two horizontal ports are for end gash grinding, the one on the left is for cutters in the 2 to 5mm size, and the one on the right is for 6 to 12mm.

Even though this is basically a machine for grinding metric cutters, by making up a few very easy holding tubes, 3/32" to 1/2" imperial cutters can be sharpened as well.

That will be one of the first jobs I will do after the big job that is set up in my lathe is finished.

With regards to the surface grinder. I have very little use in my right hand and arm. so I will have to modify the longtitudinal from manual feed to variable speed power feed somehow. It shouldn't be much of a problem, it is just like a crank, so a variable slot crank disc and conrod should do it
On the grinder I have at this time, the long table feed is on the LHS, so no problems.

Hope this tells you what you need to know.

John


----------



## Swifty (May 3, 2015)

Thanks John, I'm amazed that the cutter grinder can handle down to 2mm dia cutters. Looks like it is well thought out.

Paul.


----------



## Herbiev (May 3, 2015)

And here is my little apprentice Benji. Picked him up from the dog rescue home at Pt Lincoln 700 Kms from here.  



Love the sharpening jig. Essential in my opinion as sharpening by hand is impossible. For me anyway


----------



## tornitore45 (May 3, 2015)

You can not replace your old dog but can enjoy the companionship and all funny antics of your new puppy with his unique personality.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 4, 2015)

It is good to see you back John

Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (May 4, 2015)

T,
The thing with a dog is undying love, no matter how badly you treat it.

Lock your lady friend or wife in the boot (trunk) of your car for an hour, and see what sort of reception you get from her, do the same with your dog, and it will give you a loving reception as though you have been away for six months.

Please don't try the first part of this, it could damage you health very badly.

John


----------



## Blogwitch (May 11, 2015)

Just a little update about Gunner.
I was hoping to pick him up this weekend as it is my birthday plus official retirement day on Saturday, but unfortunately, he is only 5 weeks old this weekend, so I am having to wait another week.
But there is one good thing to come out of it, it will give me more time to make my garden escape proof as Gunner is much smaller than my last two dogs. Unfortunately, Turpin, my previous dog hated being separated from me, and he caused damage such as this when I left him in the rear garden and I went to the front garden. The plank across the bottom of the gate is where he had chewed through completely on a previous tooth sharpening session, he used to scream at the top of his voice because I had left him, while chewing away anything that was in between us. Once he got to me, he was calm as anything and would just hang around my feet, no matter where we were.






So now about the new little man. These were taken yesterday. 











He looks to be coming on really well, and I've got to go out and buy some wood and nails.

He has also changed places with Bandit in my Avatar.

John


----------



## gus (May 11, 2015)

Hi John,
Been looking at the end mill sharpening module and I am drooling badly. I have a big pile of cheapy MIC end mills to grind. Trying very hard not buying. Will mess around with DIY grinder till I throw in the towel. Will budget for module grinder. Like having a banks savings account named ''Module. Eventually I will give in. Ha ha Ha.:rant: 

Glad to know you have two loving dogs to look after you. Take Care.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 11, 2015)

He is irresistible John.

Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (May 11, 2015)

Gus,
I normally use 16mm 6 flute carbide cutters on my mill for almost all the jobs I do. Unfortunately that sharpener only goes up to 1/2", then I realised I was building a small CNC mill, and I will guarantee I will get through small cutters like they are going out of fashion.
I already have friends gathering their blunt and chipped cutters together and we are going to have a cutter sharpening session one weekend.

Not two dogs Gus, only one.

John


----------



## Herbiev (May 11, 2015)

Absolutely adorable. Love the sharpener too.


----------

